# FS new Top 20



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

smitwick top 20 new for sale as set off 17 lures
$146 shiped,$136 picked up.
i live in cleveland
thanks for looking
View attachment 466572
View attachment 466573
View attachment 466572
View attachment 466573
View attachment 466572
View attachment 466573


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

HappySnag said:


> View attachment 468385
> View attachment 468385


any interes ? very good lures for troling and casting off the rocks,you can cover from top to botom,you control the lure with retreve speed and how high is your tip from water.


----------

